# Holes



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

What causes small holes and cracks in your plant leafs is it just because the leafs are olderI have lots of new bright growth, shound I just clip them off. Thanks


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> What causes small holes and cracks in your plant leafs is it just because the leafs are olderI have lots of new bright growth, shound I just clip them off. Thanks


Most likely a deficiency of some sort. Not sure which one of the top of my head, but if no one else is able to help out right away, try googling plant deficiencies (for aquariums not land plants) and chances are someone has put together a set of pictures showing which deficiency causes (and looks like) what.

Harry


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Good idea Harry thanks


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

If you have high light and CO2, then youl get holes in your plants. I did too, till I found out they also need nutrients in these conditions or theyl damage them selves.


----------

